# Took Delivery Today



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Greetings,

Several of you good folks gave me some great advice a week or so ago and helped solidify my decision to pick up a used OB 21RS. I picked it up yesterday and am hitting the road on monday for a week-long maiden voyage, hopping around western Virginia.

Our last camper was a pop-up and we're looking forward to living large in the new digs.

Three questions I have that someone out there may have the answer to:

1. The OB is sitting in my driveway...when I went out to leave for work this morning, the LP detector in the camper was going off. I got out the paperwork for the detector and the indications were that it was a malfunction and the detector should be replaced immediately. Has anyone experienced this? Does anyone know what would cause this?

2. I guess that the 12 volt converter acts as a battery charger. If I plug into my normal home A.C., will the battery charge? Will the battery charge while the camper is plugged into my TV?

3. Does anyone have experience mounting stereo speakers on the outside of an OB? Any recommended or standard locations?

The family and I are really looking forward to hitting the road in the OB...I, for one, won't miss the set up and tear down process we had with the pop-up.

I think this forum is fantastic and have learned a lot already just trolling around.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you got the 21Rs









As for #1 the alarm will go off if the battery is going dead
#2Yes and it will charge the battery while it's hook-up to the TV but not fully charge
#3 Can't help you there

Don


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats djdixon1995 on joining the Outback ranks!

Hootbob summed it up, and as far as number 3 we use a portable stereo or the Ipod when we are outside the camper.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Doug!

Congrats on the TT. I have read somewhere on this site about wiring up a set of speakers outside from the onboard stereo but not sure where or which post. I'll try to track it down. I use an MP3 player hooked to a portable set of speakers.

Good Luck next week with the 1st trip!

C-Mac


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. Ditto to what Hootbob said for 1 & 2. For number three: keep your speakers in your camper - I don't want to hear your music while I'm camping.









Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback









A member tried wireless speakers.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer. You'll really enjoy the Outback!

But I'll have to agree with Moosegut when he said,


> don't want to hear your music while I'm camping


. Sorry.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, djdixon1995*! action

And congratulations on the new Outback!









On question #3, I know of someone who mounted a set of headphone jacks in the back wall of the outdoor kitchen, then ran coiled patch cords up to outdoor speakers that hung from the top of the awning rails. Looked pretty slick!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the Outback. You should post under a recent thread on all of us who moved up from pop ups. As for outside speakers, I've seen it done before. I'm sure if you're boondocking away from others some nice music couldn't hurt. On the other hand, Moosegut's too big to argue with.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't ya just love it when you see the Outback in the driveway for the first time?







Sorry the LP detector was wailing!







So glad to have you join us!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We leave ours plugged-in at home; just make sure your converter is a 3-stage unit (not sure when Keystone started putting these in). If you don't want to leave it plugged-in all the time, install a marine battery cut-off switch (Perko Switch) so that your detectors don't run the battery flat - which is hard on the battery.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!
check out the Labor day rally in Elkins, WV. if you get a chance.
It's in the Rallies forum.
Did you get this from a dealer or private party?
A member here just traded in a 21RS in that area a few weeks ago is why I ask.
The propane detector is just an indication that the battery is going dead.
Did I mention the Elkins Rally?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the 21rs and welcome!
We bought our 21rs in the fall used as well and have really enjoyed it....









Happy Camping sunny


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice purchase Doug! We are right down the road from you and have the 21rs as well. We get plenty of use out of it and really enjoy Newport News City Park. Let me know when you are going out and maybe we can meet you guys.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with everyone on question #1 but you might want to check the batteries. You towed it home with a brake controller all wired correctly (right?) so you should have been charging. Your battery(s) might be bad. We bought a used 03 last year and one battery had a dead cell. Replaced by the dealer at no cost but my question is how long did you drive on the trip home to charge the battery(s) vs your alarm going off. Check the voltage after you've charged the batteries with a garage charger, low trickle charge. Give them a load, run the furnace, turn on all the lights and check voltage again. If it drops quick you have a bad cell and need a new battery(s).

My .02 good luck and congratulations on the new OB.

Bill.


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Glad to hear you got the 21Rs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks HootBob...you saved me the price of a new detector...I charged up the battery and reinstalled the detector. It works like a champ.

Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard. Ditto to what Hootbob said for 1 & 2. For number three: keep your speakers in your camper - I don't want to hear your music while I'm camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep it low...besides, I only play the good stuff









Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, djdixon1995*! action
> 
> And congratulations on the new Outback!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have thought of that one...sounds like a good one though. I'll check it out.

Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

campmg said:


> Congrats on the Outback. You should post under a recent thread on all of us who moved up from pop ups. As for outside speakers, I've seen it done before. I'm sure if you're boondocking away from others some nice music couldn't hurt. On the other hand, Moosegut's too big to argue with.
> [snapback]101552[/snapback]​


I'll check out that thread...I'm betting I'll have a lot to say after my trip next week.

Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Scrib said:


> We leave ours plugged-in at home; just make sure your converter is a 3-stage unit (not sure when Keystone started putting these in). If you don't want to leave it plugged-in all the time, install a marine battery cut-off switch (Perko Switch) so that your detectors don't run the battery flat - which is hard on the battery.
> [snapback]101583[/snapback]​


Not sure what kind of converter I have...what's the advantage of a three-stage. I'll be parking it at an RV lot when not in use...I guess disconnecting the battery would be a poor man's perko switch?

Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Welcome!
> check out the Labor day rally in Elkins, WV. if you get a chance.
> It's in the Rallies forum.
> Did you get this from a dealer or private party?
> ...


I bought from a private party so probably not the same one. I'll check out the rally...maybe I'll see you there.

Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> Nice purchase Doug! We are right down the road from you and have the 21rs as well. We get plenty of use out of it and really enjoy Newport News City Park. Let me know when you are going out and maybe we can meet you guys.
> [snapback]101640[/snapback]​


We go out there riding bikes sometimes but haven't camped there...I'll check it out.

Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies/advice everyone...but I have another puzzling question:

I think I've gotten everything to work except the overhead light in the bedroom slide and the stereo mounted under the TV shelf. I checked all the fuses and breakers and turned on all the little switches by the door and in the bathroom (what are those for anyway?) and confirmed that the bulbs are good in the light but still can't get them to work. Am I missing something?

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats on your new TT. We are still getting things worked out on our own 21RS with a maiden voyage next weekend.

If it is similar to our 2006 21RS, I'm going to guess that the light in the slide needs to have the cord plugged in by the end of the couch to provide power to the slide light.

I don't know about the stereo, unless there is a separate fuse for it.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new rig. I usually just open the kitchen window and turn on the stereo in the TT. SDome models actually have an outside stereo and speakers. A boom box is the best bet and you can even plug it into the outside outlet.


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I agree with everyone on question #1 but you might want to check the batteries. You towed it home with a brake controller all wired correctly (right?) so you should have been charging. Your battery(s) might be bad. We bought a used 03 last year and one battery had a dead cell. Replaced by the dealer at no cost but my question is how long did you drive on the trip home to charge the battery(s) vs your alarm going off. Check the voltage after you've charged the batteries with a garage charger, low trickle charge. Give them a load, run the furnace, turn on all the lights and check voltage again. If it drops quick you have a bad cell and need a new battery(s).
> 
> My .02 good luck and congratulations on the new OB.
> 
> ...


It was only a 15 minute drive home. I'm guessing the battery was dead when I hooked up and the little charge it got was good enought to keep the alarm quiet until I was inside the house. I'll try your technique for checking the battery.

It sounds like you have two batteries on your OB...is that hard to set up?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

djdixon1995 said:


> It was only a 15 minute drive home. I'm guessing the battery was dead when I hooked up and the little charge it got was good enought to keep the alarm quiet until I was inside the house. I'll try your technique for checking the battery.
> 
> It sounds like you have two batteries on your OB...is that hard to set up?
> 
> ...


Not hard at all. But you want 2 of the same batteries meaning don't take an old car battery you have lying in the garage and throw in the camper. Buy 2 like batteries or in your case if your battery is good buy the same brand deep cycle. To run 2 batteries all you need is some good (6 gauge or better my opinion) cable between the batteries, positive to positive. Negative to negative and your good to go. Or better yet dump that 12V battery and buy 2 6V golf cart batteries from a place like Sams club, then run positive to negative to equal 12V. Much better for dry camping.

good luck.

Bill.


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

johnbartlow said:


> Congrats on your new TT. We are still getting things worked out on our own 21RS with a maiden voyage next weekend.
> 
> If it is similar to our 2006 21RS, I'm going to guess that the light in the slide needs to have the cord plugged in by the end of the couch to provide power to the slide light.
> 
> ...


Thanks John...as you suggest. The light works much better with the power cord plugged in. I'm sure I'm making a similar "new guy" error with the stereo.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> djdixon1995 said:
> 
> 
> > It was only a 15 minute drive home.Â I'm guessing the battery was dead when I hooked up and the little charge it got was good enought to keep the alarm quiet until I was inside the house.Â I'll try your technique for checking the battery.
> ...


Thanks Bill--I'll give it a try. I've got another good deep cycle from my old pop up that I just got rid of. Not sure that I really need a second battery but there's an empty spot for it under the cover and it's just killin' me...I've got to put something there.

cheers,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

djdixon1995 said:


> Not sure that I really need a second battery but there's an empty spot for it under the cover and it's just killin' me...I've got to put something there.
> 
> cheers,
> Doug
> [snapback]101724[/snapback]​


Well if you don't want to put another battery in there
You could always bolt a tool box in there and put a pad lock on it so no one can get into it
Just a thought









Don


----------

